# Does suit size = coat size?



## asphaltninja (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello gentlemen. I'm in the market for a new fall coat (probably a peacoat or trench), and was trying to determine sizing convention for coats. My suit size is 38 long tailored to fit, but I would imagine my coat size would be slightly larger for extra room. I'm curious to know how many sizes bigger some of you go when it comes to your coats. I don't want anything overly roomy, but I definitely don't want it to fit snugly either. Thanks.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Usually you don't have to size up, as they are already cut with enough room to accommodate layers underneath.


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

Many topcoats are so full-cut that you need to order a size down from your standard suit size. 
There's no substitute for trying one on. Online purchases will never be "just right" when it comes to overcoats.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Too true. Some of the overcoats I've tried on in person, in the correct size, were still humongous over a jacket!

These are just about the perfect overcoat and suit proportions, IMO. (Of course, he had the benefit of great tailors.)


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I own quite a few overcoats, trenchcoats, raincoats, etc., and they are all sized down.

I'm a 48R suit, and my overcoats (invariably worn over my suits) are all 46R, except for my Burberrys. These are cut so big that I get them in 44R.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

My 'overcoat' sizes are generally the same as my suit sizes. The coats seem constructed, so as to fit over a suit, sweater, etc.


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

As you can see from the comments, there is no simple answer. Everything that has been said is correct. In some coats you will need a smaller size than your suit size, in some coats you will need a larger size than your suit size and in some coats you will need your suit size. Nothing replaces trying the coat on. If you are buying a coat without trying it on be sure you have the option to return it.
Paul Winston
Winston Tailors
www.chipp2.com
www.chipp2.com/blog/


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

paul winston said:


> As you can see from the comments, there is no simple answer. Everything that has been said is correct. In some coats you will need a smaller size than your suit size, in some coats you will need a larger size than your suit size and in some coats you will need your suit size. Nothing replaces trying the coat on. If you are buying a coat without trying it on be sure you have the option to return it.


Definitely the right answer.

I'd never buy a coat I couldn't try on, unless I had good measurements and knew how to use them.

-spence


----------



## vwdolly (Sep 26, 2009)

It does depend how you are going to purchase your coat. If buying in a store its best to try on different sizes and see which feels like the best fit, if buying online then measuring yourself and a coat you already own will give you an idea of the meaurements you need to look for. I do have a measuring guide on my site, its may give you an idea of how to measure if you need help :icon_smile:
Denise

https://www.vintagewhistles.co.uk/pages/sizeguide


----------

